# Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht



## SKYY (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
für einen Freund suche ich aktuell ein Geschenk, wir wollen ihm eine neue Spinnangel schenken die möglichst breit einsetzbar ist. Klar das ist nie optimal wenn man viel abdecken will, aber ich denke von mittelgroßen Barschen über Zander bis Hecht fürs Spinnangeln kann man irgendwas finden? Bin offen auch für andere Vorschläge, er ist kein kompletter Anfänger, aber noch kein regelmäßiger Angler, Rute kommt sowohl am Strom (Main), als auch am See vom Ufer aus zum Einsatz.

*Rute: *
Shimano Vengeance BX Sea Bass 2,4M oder 2,10 MH 10-50gr
Shimano Vengeance BX Spinning 2,10 14-40 oder 2,40 20-50gr
Andere Vorschläge?

*Rolle*
Bin eigentlich großer Fan von Black Arc, aber von der alten Serie bekommt man irgendwie keine mehr und die neue Serie kostet über 100€?? Wieso? Ich mein ok die scheint nun eigentlich baugleich zur Red Arc zu sein, aber selbst die hat sonst keine 100€ gekostet?

Alternativen:
Penn Sargus II 3000
Penn Slammer 260 oder 360
Penn Spinfisher V Serie SSV 3500
Shimano Exage 3000 (wobei ich über die ne Menge Schlechtes gelesen habe?)
Daiwa Exceler 3000

*Schnur: *
Power Pro Power Pro White 0,15mm - 9kg

Bin dankbar für alle Tipps, gerne in Kombination auch mit Hinweisen auf aktuelle Angebote


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Frage:
Warum die Rute so kurz?
Ich würde als Länge 270 cm vorziehen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Die beiden genannten Ruten sind gute Allrounder, aber nicht Gummi geeignet, wenn es etwas härter sein darf, dann lieber die Vengeance Shad wählen!
Es gibt einen Unterschied im Getriebe der Black und Red Arc und zwar das die Black ein Excentergetriebe hat, damit etwas stabiler ist als die Red Arc, mit Schneckentrieb.
Zu den Rollen, die beiden Slammer sind grundsolide Arbeitstiere, aber die Wicklung mit dünnen Schnüren lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Die Spinfisher V ist in der Hinsicht deutlich besser, aber die schnelle Übersetzung (6,2:1) sollte einem liegen.

Jürgen


----------



## SKYY (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Warum die Rute so kurz?
> Ich würde als Länge 270 cm vorziehen ...



Fische selber ne 2,40er und gerade so in den letzten Jahren ging der Trend ja eher zu kürzeren Spinnruten. Gerade bei nicht so leicht zugänglichem Ufer bzw. auch bei der Köderführung sind kürzere Ruten soweit ich weiß besser. 

Wieso sind die Ruten nicht Gummi geeignet? Zu viel Spiel? Ich denke es kommen hauptsächlich Wobbler zum Einsatz und an zweiter Stelle Gummi.

Ist der Unterschied bei den neuen Red und Black Arc noch so? Ich weiß die alten haben sich darin unterschieden, aber das neue Lineup hat nun auch das gleiche Getriebe: Originales, legendäres Red ArcGetriebe System auch in der Black Arc.
Deswegen frag ich mich was überhaupt noch unterschiedlich ist. Sie kosten auch genau gleich, aber halt leider beide über 100€.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Wenn es nur darum geht einen Gummi einzukurbeln, also linear zu fischen, geht dies mit den beiden Spinnruten selbstverständlich.
Ein gezieltes animieren der Gummis, Jiggen sowie auch Faulenzen, ist aber nicht möglich, weil den Ruten die entsprechende Härte fehlt, auch eine vernünftige Rückmeldung wird schwierig und wird durch die parabolische Aktion der Ruten quasi im Blank verpuffen.
Zum fischen mit Blech und Wobbler sind die dagegen sehr gut geeignet und wenn dies Schwerpunkt ist, wie geschrieben, dann kaufen!
Wobei die Seabass Rute mein Favorit wäre, diese ist nicht ganz so weich wie die Spinnrute.
Das mit der Rutenlänge sehe ich auch etwas anders, selbst wenn es Oldschool ist mit 2,70er Ruten zu fischen, so ist man gerade vom Ufer damit im Vorteil, etwas höhere Wurfweiten, die Möglichkeit einer besseren Köderführung, besonders wenn es darum geht der Köder über die letzten Meter der Packung zu lupfen!
Wenn ein Ufer nicht gerade mit Baum und Busch bis an den Ufersaum bewachsen ist, so ist die längere Rute immer im Vorteil.
Sogar wenn es darum geht über am Ufer stehende Gräser, Brennnesseln, u. ä., hinweg zu angeln, ist die längere Rute besser.
Ein Beispiel, der von mir befischte See ist rundherum mit Schilf bewachsen, nur an sehr wenigen Stellen kommt man überhaupt ans Wasser.
An diesen Löchern im Schilfverhau gehe ich mit Gummistiefeln ins Wasser, um so weit wie möglich vor die Schilfkante zu gelangen.
Die erfolgversprechensten Würfe nämlich parallel zur Schilfkante sind nur mit Ruten ab 2,70m möglich.
Mit kürzeren Ruten bleiben nur Würfe gerade aus ins Freiwasser möglich und damit die Fangchancen doch stark eingeschränkt.
Ich hab sie bei mir am See gesehen; die Jungs mit ihren kurzen Stummeln, wie sie ratlos da standen und 
vor lauter "ach was bin ich doch ein toller trendbewußter Angler", mit dieser Gewässersituation überfordert 
waren und die vor allem im Frühjahr fangträchtigen Stellen, gar nicht beangeln konnten!
Ok, eine Wathose könnte auch die Lösung diesese Problems sein, ansonsten eben längere Ruten.

Jürgen


----------



## SKYY (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Danke für die bisherigen Tipps, ich denke dann nehme ich wieder die Sea Bass wenn das so ein guter Allrounder ist. Die Frage ist welche Rolle ich dazu nehme, ich glaube die Slammer sind einfach  too much für das Spinnen auch mit leichteren Ködern. Die SPRO Arcs sind mir in der neuen Ausführung zu teuer, die Spinnfisher ist mit 85€ auch etwas teuer....Gibt es da nicht einen passenden Preis-/Leistungssieger?


----------



## Sebbo85 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hol dir die Ryobi Applause oder die Spro Hypalite, die haben noch das gute Getriebe ;-) Würde auch die Vengeance Shad empfehlen, anderenfalls die Sänger Pro T FTA Spin ! Schnur würd ich ne J Braid der PowerPro vorziehen, schon allein weil 8fach geflochten.. allerdings die 16er und nicht die 13er


----------



## bombe20 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

die zalt arc gibt es auch ab 3000er größe. kostet aber auch ca. 20€ mehr als die applause.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



SKYY schrieb:


> Die SPRO Arcs sind mir in der neuen Ausführung zu teuer, die Spinnfisher ist mit 85€ auch etwas teuer....Gibt es da nicht einen passenden Preis-/Leistungssieger?



Doch,gibt es :

http://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/item/3132323438?gclid=CKP-kIrw8dACFRW3GwodETkPMQ
(gibts mit etwas Suche auch günstiger)

Nicht durch die 5.6er Übersetzung abschrecken lassen,läuft wunderbar leicht an,kurbelt sich auch unter Last sehr gut..mit verbundenen Augen würdest du nie auf die 5.6:1 Übersetzung kommen.


----------



## Mittelhesse (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Moinsen . 
Diese Rute ist super . Preis - Leistung ist top . Habe die selber schon zwei Jahre . Und die günstige Rolle ist auch gut . 

Rolle : http://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.d...w.google.de/&gclid=CPrLycX18dACFRITGwodbRAEvQ

Rute : https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-scimitar-ax-spin-270h--ao1472

2,70 m ,  15-60g 

Gruß Jörg .


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Zur Rute solltest du auch diese ansehen. Ich fische diese neben vielen anderen Ruten als 40er Version. Ich fand die besser als die von dir genannten. 

http://www.angler-markt.de/pro-t-black-fta-spin-60-steckrute.htm?gclid=CJXguNH-8dACFbMW0wodXqoOXg


----------



## SKYY (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Ich hab nun doch mich noch mal umentschieden und inzwischen mich ziemlich genau an den Vorschlag von Sebbo gehalten, es ist die Vengeance Shad in 2,70 geworden mit 20-50gr, dazu ne SPRO Hypalite mit passend J Braid mit 0,16mm. Konnte alle 3 Sachen günstig in der Bucht bekommen, denke 69,95€ für die SPRO Hypalite ist vor allem nen guter Deal und die Rute gabs auch für nen guten Preis. Alles günstiger als bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Askari, angelplatz und Co.

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps!! Bin gespannt die Kombo zum ersten Mal dann im Einsatz zu sehen. Hoffe mal sie gefällt ihm. 

SKYY


----------



## Sebbo85 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Spinnangelset bis 130€ - Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Freut mich dass ich dir helfen konnte, bin mir sicher du wirst zufrieden sein


----------

